

Forking Awesome Devs - A forking awesome visual GitHub browser based on forks - soleun
http://www.forkingawesomedevs.com/?defaults=p:pksunkara:semicolon,u:pksunkara,p:pksunkara:octonode

======
Qulprit
Makes me want to contribute to github more

------
b7kich
github + developers + visualization = kudos!

------
liamondnes
nice visual way to explore github!

